# Samplecast #58 : Dominus choir reviewed - plus loads more



## reutunes (Oct 4, 2017)

*Greetings VI Crew,*

This week's show is all about choirs and pianos. There's a big review of Fluffy Audio's new Dominus choir and lots of odd little piano libraries. I've also managed to pin down composer Matt Hawken who exposes his secrets for writing Studio Ghibli style tracks - that's on the podcast. Of course, there's the usual news, freebies and bargains too. Enjoy the show!

Reuben xxx



Featured this week:

Dronar : Cinematic Atmospheres – Gothic Instruments
Broken Piano – Versilian Studios
Bowed Psaltery – Versilian Studios
Very Close Piano – Inouï Samples
African Kalimba – Cinesamples
Arco – Fracture Sounds
Composer Demo – Shinrin Yoku by Matt Hawken
78% OFF Harmonic Maximizer – Audiority
42% OFF Vocalizer Pro – Sonivox
http://bit.ly/2y9mUhY (FREE Resonate – Sonixinema)
Dominus – Fluffy Audio
Hans Zimmer Percussion – Spitfire Audio
New Hybrid Rhythms – 8DIO


----------



## reutunes (Oct 5, 2017)

POST SCRIPT:

Thanks to everyone who's been in touch about the Dominus Choir review. It's quite an in-depth look at the library and people seem to like that. I also posted a different video on the "Commercial" thread for a couple of folks who asked for a 'dry' example of the different mic positions in action (something I didn't really demo in the review). So hunt that out if you need more examples.


----------

